# cannot remove named folder



## Amanat (Feb 14, 2010)

i manually remove named folder and its content using rm -rvf named
the verified
but when i use locate name | less

i see it again in the list.

Is it a cache or something else how could i remove it from locate database.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 14, 2010)

It's not cache. Simply locate database is not rebuilt in every minute. Refresh the database manually if you want changes to be reflected immediately.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 14, 2010)

The locate database is updated every week. See /etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate. This script runs locate.updatedb(8).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 14, 2010)

[ *Sticky: Posting in Howtos & FAQs* - topic moved ]


----------



## Amanat (Feb 15, 2010)

i also found a solution
[CMD="/usr/libexec/locate.updatedb"][/CMD]

for updating the database every day at 9:15 am

In /etc/crontab


```
15 9 * * * root /usr/libexec/locate.updatedb
```

for updating the database every day at 9:15 am

Thanks to all


----------

